# Bermuda Star (Argentina, Veendam III)



## CliffsVictory57

Sailing into Hamilton, Bermuda in October, 1986, 4 days out from Montauk on a 61' staysail ketch, we encountered the BERMUDA STAR upon her arrival. Though not huge at 23,372 tons, she seemed big to us from our vantage point. 

I've always loved the dramatic poster art from the ocean liner's classic era, so it was a natural to try and capture her image from low on the water. (When I learn Photoshop, I'll get rid of the guy wire in the picture). 

Knowing from her sleek lines that she wasn't one of the new, boat-tel ersatz cruise tubs, it took some time to learn her pedigree. Built at Pascagoula in 1958 as the Moore-Mack's ARGENTINA, she became HAL's VEENDAM III, then BERMUDA STAR and more during her lengthy career. 

I'll never forget seeing the NORWAY refitting in Miami around 1981, during the time between being the FRANCE, and the big N-O-R-W-A-Y signs went up. I thought, my God, now THAT'S a ship! Jeez she was beautiful. Too bad that last great one has met such an unglamorous fate; she deserved much better.

TG


----------



## lurline

it was a very nice ship !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sun Viking

Hello CliffVictory!
I agree with you! And it sure was nice to see a great photo of the Star. Would love to get a copy w/out the wire... 
All the best & Happy Holidays to you!
Mike @ Sun Viking


----------



## CliffsVictory57

Here are pics of BERMUDA STAR taken on Oct. 17, 1986 as she entered Hamilton, Bermuda. Finally got the guy wire removed (by a friend with PhotoShop), and forgotten that I had the stern view with a rainbow.

TG


----------



## CliffsVictory57

An original photo by the Moran Towing & Transport Public Relations Dept. of ARGENTINA circa 1958, the last ocean liner built in the US, later VEENDAM, BERMUDA STAR, etc.

TG


----------



## CliffsVictory57

BERMUDA STAR in Hamilton, Bermuda, opposite the Royal Bermuda Yacht Club, from a Bermuda Star Lines Summer, 1987 brochure. 
This was shortly after I "met" the ship in St. George's in Oct., 1986, which began my fascination with her. 
Unravelling her storied past with many names and owners led to my discovery of the fine SN Forums...

TG


----------



## CliffsVictory57

CliffsVictory57 said:


> Here are pics of BERMUDA STAR taken on Oct. 17, 1986 as she entered St. George's, Bermuda. Finally got the guy wire removed (by a friend with PhotoShop), and forgotten that I had the stern view with a rainbow.
> 
> TG


I should have said this is BERMUDA STAR entering St. George's harbor,
not Hamilton...

TG


----------



## Thad

I have a few of her both as Veendam and as Bermuda Star in Bermuda


----------



## Stephen J. Card

CliffsVictory57 said:


> I should have said this is BERMUDA STAR entering St. George's harbor,
> not Hamilton...
> 
> TG





I cruised in the ship as VEENDAM and a couple of times as the STAR. I almost joined her as Staff Captain when she was first taken over by Bermuda Star Line (Bahama Cruise Line) but one stint on the VERA CRUZ put me off working on passenger ships!!!!

That aside, Bermuda Star Line didd quite a good job running the ship and it was aa good product for the passengers.
The STAR herself, fantastic ship. Solid American build. Good sea boat too.

Stephen


----------



## Mrslinarcos

Oh my, I was on the VERACRUZ as well, in the late 1980's. We were cruising out of Tampa for a 5 day trip to MX. We had to keep the lights on in our stateroom so we didn't get roaches in our luggage and we looked over our luggage really good when we got home. The room was nice. However, I think we had a young captain at the time. He wanted to impress the ladies and had a small chandlier put over his table. I still have that photo. It wasn't the best cruise we had been on, my husband had a cup of coffee during the lunch buffet when we were in Tampa. He said it was the worst he ever had and wanted to see if it was different in the dining room. Well, he ended up having tea the whole trip. That's not the only thing, we were waiting for the tender to come back for those of us who were finished with our jaunt onshore. We had a very long, hot wait. But the galley had food waiting for us and I can say, it was the first time I had ever had stuffed cabbage roll with the best sauce I ever had. That was the highlight; next to seeing a waterspout as we were coming in to Playa del Carmen. The worst dessert: Baked Alaska. It was the first time we had such a hard cake for a base of this dessert. At least the ice cream was good.


----------

